# مبادئ طريقة تويوتا ال14



## نظامي (24 فبراير 2006)

القسم الأول: فلسفة طويلة الأجل:
المبدأ الأول: إبني قراراتك الادراية على فلسفة طويلة الأجل، ولو على حساب أهدافك المالية قصيرة الأجل.
القسم الثاني: العملية الصحيحة ستأتي بالنتائج الصحيحة.
المبدأ الثاني: أخلق عملية مستمرة تدفقية لتأتي بالمشاكل الى السطح.
المبدأ الثالث: إستخدم نظام "السحب" في الانتاج لتتجب فائض الانتاج.
المبدأ الرابع: قم بتسوية حجم العمل "هيجنكا" ( إعمل كالسلحفاه لا كالارنب)
المبدأ الخامس: إبني ثقافة إصلاح المشاكل، لتحصل على الجودة من أول مرة.
المبدأ السادس: المهام والعمليات الموحدة هي الاساس للتطور المستمر ومنح الصلاحيات للموظفين.
المبدأ السابع: إستخدم التحكم المرئي لكي لا تكون هناك مشاكل مختبئة.
المبدا الثامن: إستخدم فقط التقنية التئ يمكن الاعتماد عليها والمتمكنة التي تخدم موظفيك والعمليات في منظمتك.
القسم الثالث: إضف قيمة لمنظمتك بتطويرك (تنميتك) لموظفيك.
المبدأ التاسع: نمي القادة المتمكنين من فهم العمل، والعيش مع فلسفة المنظمة، وتعليم الاخرين.
المبدا العاشر: نمي موظفين ومجموعات استثنائية تتبع فلسفة المنظمة.
المبدأ الحادي عشر: احترم شبكتك الموسعة من شركائك ومزوديك وذلك عبر وضعهم أمام التحدي ومساعدتهم على التطور.
القسم الرابع: حل المشاكل الجذرية بإستمرار يساهم في قيادة تطور التعلم في المنظمة.
المبدأ الثاني عشر: إذهب لالقاء نظرة بنفسك للتمكن من فهم الوضع "جنشي جنباتسو).
المبدأ الثالث عشر: إتخذ القرارات ببطء وبالإجماع، مع الاخذ بالعتبار كل الخيارات الممكنة وقم بتنفيذ القرارات بسرعة "نيموشي".
المبدأ الرابع عشر: كن منظمة تعليمية من خلال إعطاء الانطباع الحقيقي عن منتجك (هانسي ) والتطور المستمر (كايزين)


----------



## Shibani (9 يناير 2007)

Thank you so much brother for this useful subject.
There is a good book called Toyota Way by Jeffrey Liker, if anyone need it I will upload the book soon.​ 



Jeffrey K. Liker
Professor, Industrial and Operations Engineering
University of Michigan​ 
Dr. Jeffrey Liker, Director of the Lean Program Office and the Japan Technology Management Program at the University of Michigan. Author of over 60 articles and book chapters, and four books, including: _Becoming Lean: Experiences of US Manufacturers_. Winner of four Shingo Prizes for Excellence in Manufacturing Research.​ 





​


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Shibani (13 فبراير 2007)

وجدت مقالا في جريدة القبس الكويتية نشر بتاريخ 19/4/2005 في العدد 11444بعنوان (نظام تويوتا) و هو جزء من كتاب

(Toyota Way ) لـ(جيفري لايكر) وللأسف لم يذكر إسم المترجم.

و هذا رابط المقالhttp://www.alqabas.com.kw/news_details.php?id=109752&word=Toyota


----------



## Shibani (13 فبراير 2007)

نظام تويوتا بقلم: جيفري ك. لايكر 19/04/2005 (دار نشر ماكغروهيل)



استرعت تويوتا انتباه العالم للمرة الاولى في الثمانينات حين أصبح من الواضح أن هناك ما يميز الجودة والفعالية اليابانيتين. ومع حلول التسعينات، بدا أن هناك شيئاً أكثر تميزاً لدى تويوتا مقارنة مع باقي صانعي السيارات في اليابان، ألا وهو الطريقة التي هندست وصنّعت فيها السيارات والتي أدت الى هذا الاختراق الهائل للأسواق.



لقد صنعت تويوتا السيارات بأسلوب أسرع وأكثر ثقة من غيرها وبسعر تنافسي حتى وإن كان عليها دفع أجور عالية نسبياً للعمال اليابانيين.



وتحتل تويوتا اليوم المرتبة الثانية بعد «جنرال موتورز»، أكبر صانع سيارات في العالم، وتخطى معدل مبيعاتها في العالم ستة ملايين سيارة سنوياً في 170 بلداً.



ويقدر المحللون في قطاع السيارات أن تتمكّن تويوتا إذا استمرت على هذا النحو، من تخطي «جنرال موتورز» لتصبح بدورها أكبر صانع للسيارات في العالم.



ويزودنا مؤلف «نظام تويوتا» بأدوات وطرق قادرة على مساعدة الشركات في أي قطاع لتصبح الفضلى في مجالها لناحية الكلفة والجودة والخدمة. 



لفهم نجاح تويوتا المثير، يجب أن نبدأ مع المؤسسين أي عائلة تويودا. فلقد كانوا مبتكرين ومثاليين واقعيين ومصرين على تحقيق أهدافهم. والاهم هو أنهم اعتمدوا اعطاء المثال الصالح في قيادتهم. 



بدأت القصة مع ساكيشي تويودا الذي اخترع النول الأوتوماتيكي وأسّس في عام 1926«تويودا أوتوماتيك لوم ويركس» وهي الشركة الآم لمجموعة تويوتا. أمّا اختراعه العظيم «النول الكاشف للعيوب» المؤلف من آلية مميزة تعمل أوتوماتيكياً على ايقاف النول عندما ينقطع فيه الخيط فقد جعل من هذه الالة نموذج ساكيشي الاكثر شعبية. ولقد لقب في ما بعد بـ «ملك المخترعين».



عندما كلف ساكيشي تويودا ابنه كيشيرو بإنشاء شركة السيارات، لم يكن ذلك بهدف زيادة ثروة العائلة، إنما أراد أن تكون لابنه فرصة تقديم مساهمة إلى العالم. ولقد شرح له الآتي: «على كلّ امرئ أن يبدأ بمشروع عظيم ولو لمرة واحدة في حياته. لقد كرست معظم حياتي لاختراع أنماط جديدة من النول والان حان دورك، فعليك أن تبذل جهداً لاستكمال ما سيفيد المجتمع».



أسس كيشيرو شركة «تويوتا أوتوموتيف كامباني» وفقاً لفلسفة أبيه ومقاربته في الادارة الاّ أنه أضاف اليها ابتكاراته الخاصة. لسوء الحظ وقعت الحرب العالمية الثانية وخسرت فيها اليابان وتوقفت الشركات عن العمل. فكان على كيشيرو الطلب من 1600 موظف لديه أن يتقاعدوا طوعياً. لكن هذا قد أدى الى توقف العمل وتظاهرات شعبية. فما كان من كيشيرو الذي أراد أن يكون مثال القائد إلاّ أن يستقيل من الرئاسة. بعدئذٍ أصبح إيجي تويودا، أي ابن عمّ كيشيرو القائد الجديد وترأّس الشركة خلال أكثر سنوات نموها حيوية بعد فترة الحرب. فلقد لعب إيجي دوراً أساسياً في اختيار ودعم القادة الذين تركوا بصماتهم في المبيعات والتصنيع وتطوير المنتجات، والاهم من هذا كله هو نظام TPS الذي تطور عالمياً كمثال جديد للامتياز في التصنيع.



ان المنتج الاكثر وضوحاً لدى سعي تويوتا للامتياز هو فلسفة التصنيع التي أطلق عليها تسمية «نظام تويوتا الانتاجي» TPS والمعروف غالباً باسم «مبدأ اللين» Lean إنه نظام انتاجي متطور تساهم فيه كافة الاقسام لإنجاز عمل مشترك ويتمثل هذا النظام بما يعرف بـ«رسم البيت لنظام تويوتا الانتاجي». لماذا البيت؟ لأن البيت يشكل نظاما بنيوياً قوياً شرط أن يكون السقف والاعمدة والاساسات قوية.



يبدأ الرسم (رقم 1) مع السقف الذي يشكل مجمل الاهداف وهي أفضل نوعية وأدنى كلفة واقصر مدة عمل. ثم هناك عمودان خارجيان اساسيان «في الوقت المناسب» مما يعني إزالة الجردة المستعملة لوضع حاجز أمام المشاكل التي قد تنشأ أمام الانتاج و«جيدوكا» التي تعني الأتمتة مع لمسة بشرية.



في وسط هذا النظام توجد الموارد البشرية. فالتحليل بواسطة خمسة أسئلة تبدأ «بماذا» هي طريقة لملاحقة عميقة وتلقائية لاسباب المشكلة. ثم نجد الاساسات التي تتضمن عدة عناصر:



عمليات مستقرة وموحدة القياس، و«هيجونكا» HEIJUNKA والتي تعني قياس برنامج الانتاج لناحيتي الحجم والتنوع، والادارة المرئية والفلسفة الطويلة الأمد.



يتطلب الامر درجة عالية من الاستقرار لكي لا يتوقف هذا النظام عن العمل بشكل متكرر. أما الناس فهم في الوسط لانه فقط من خلال التحسين المستمر تستطيع العملية التوصل الى الاستقرار المطلوب. 





كيف أصبحت أفضل صانع في العالم؟



سر نجاح تويوتا أنها مدرسة علم وبيت أخلاق ومثل





في تويوتا 14 مبدأ «اداريا» هي :



1 ـ اتّخذ قراراتك الإدارية بالاستناد إلى فلسفة طويلة الامد حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب الاهداف المالية القصيرة الأمد.



ليكن لديك حسّ فلسفي للهدف يتخطّى أي صنع لقرار قصير الأمد. اعمل، ونمّ المؤسّسة كلّها ووجّهها نحو هدف مشترك يكون أكبر من جني المال. فمهمّتك الفلسفية هي التأسيس لكافة المبادئ الأخرى.



2 ـ اخلق تدفّقا مستمرا للعمليات بهدف استحضار المشاكل الى الواجهة: 



أعِدْ تصميم إجراءات العمل بهدف تحقيق قيمة مضافة عالية وتدفّق مستمر وناضلْ للقضاء على الزمن الذي يبقى فيه مشروع ما غير منفذ أو بانتظار من يعمل عليه.



اخلقْ التدفق لتحريك المواد والمعلومات بسرعة ولربط العمليات بالموظّفين لكي تتبين المشاكل فوراً.



اجعلْ التدفق ظاهراً في ثقافتك التنظيمية. فهي سرّ عملية التحسين المتواصل الحقيقي وتنمية الموظّفين.



3 ـ الجأ الى نظام «السحب» لتجنّب الفائض في الانتاج 



أمّنْ حاجات زبائنك عند عملية الانتاج وذلك عند طلبهم وبالكمية التي يريدونها. فعملية التزويد التي يطلقها الاستهلاك هي المبدأ الأساسي لنظرية «الوقت المناسب» Just-in-time.



قلّص العمل في المجال التشغيلي وتوضيب الجردة في المخازن، عبر تخزين كميات قليلة من كل منتج، وإعادة التخزين المتكرر القائم فقط على ما يأخذه الزبون فعلاً.



كنْ متجاوباً مع التبدلات اليومية على مستوى طلبات الزبائن عوضاً عن الاعتماد على برامج الكومبيوتر وأنظمته لمراقبة الجردة المؤدية للهدر.



4 ـ إلغاء الهدر 



الغِ الهدر الذي ينقسم عامّة الى سبع فئات: الانتاج الزائد، وتضييع الوقت، والشحن والتفريغ غير النافعة، والمهمات الفائضة، والتخزين، والتحركات غير النافعة، والمنتوجات التي يشوبها عيب.



5 ـ بناء ثقافة الجودة وتحقيقها منذ المرة الاولى.



استخدم كافة الطرق الحديثة المتوفرة لضمان النوعية.



ابْنِِ ضمن تجهيزاتك القدرة على اكتشاف المشاكل وايقافها ونمّ نظاماً مرئيا لإنذار قادة المشاريع أو فرق العمل بأن آلة ما أو عملية ما بحاجة الى مساعدتهم. فإن «الجيدوكا» jidoka أي الآلات ذات الذكاء البشري، تشكل أساس البناء في مجال الجودة. 



ابْنِ ضمن شركتك أنظمة دعم لحل المشاكل بسرعة واعتماد الاجراءات المضادة.



ابْنِِ ضمن ثقافتك فلسفة التوقف أو تخفيف السرعة لتحقيق النوعية منذ المرة الاولى وذلك لتعزيز الانتاجية على المدى الطويل.



6 ـ توحيد معايير المهمّات هو أساس التحسين المستمرّ.



استخدِمْ الطرق المستقرّة والمتكرّرة في كلّ مكان لأجل المحافظة على قدرة التوقّع والتوقيت والمردود المنتظم لعملياتك. هذا هو أساس مبدأ «التدفق والسحب».



جمع المعارف المتراكمة بشأن عملية ما وصولاً الى نقطة ما في الزمن من خلال توحيد مقاييس أفضل الممارسات الحالية. واسمح للتعبير المبدع والفردي بأن يحسن الامور لتفوق المقاييس الموحدة، من ثمّ أَدخِل هذه المساهمات ضمن المقاييس الموحدة الجديدة، بشكل يسمح لك بأن تنقل التعلّم من الشخص الذي سيترك مؤسستك الى الشخص الذي سيخلفه.



7 ـ استخدام المراقبة المرئية كي لا تبقى مشكلة ما خفية: 



استخدم مؤشرات مرئية بسيطة لمساعدة الموظّفين على تحديد فوري إذا ما كانوا يعملون ضمن شروط المقاييس الموحدة أو اذا كانوا ينحرفون عنها.



قلّص تقاريرك فلا تتعد الصفحة الواحدة عندما يكون ذلك ممكناً، حتى لو كان الأمر متعلقاً بأهم القرارات المالية.



8 ـ استخدام التكنولوجيا الموثوقة والمختبرة بدقّة والتي تخدم الموظفين والعمليات. 



استخدم التكنولوجيا لدعم الموظفين وليس لاستبدالهم. ففي غالب الاحيان، نرى أن من الافضل القيام بعملية ما يدوياً قبل إضافة التكنولوجيا التي ستدعم هذه العملية.



أجْرِ اختبارات فعلية قبل اعتماد تكنولوجيا جديدة في عمليات الشركة أو الانظمة التصنيعية أو المنتجات.



ارفض أو عدّل التكنولوجيات التي تتعارض مع ثقافتك أو التي قد تسبب خللاً في الاستقرار والثقة والقدرة على التوقع. 



إلاّ أنه عليك أن تشجّع الناس على التفكير بتكنولوجيات جديدة عندما يدرسون مقاربات جديدة للعمل. 



أضِف قيمة الى منظمتك من خلال تنمية مستخدميك وشركائك.



9 ـ طوّر القادة الذين يفهمون بعمق العمل ويعيشون الفلسفة ويعلّمونها للاخرين.



اعمَلْ على تنمية القادة من داخل مؤسستك عوضاً عن توظيف من هم آتون من خارجها. 



لا تنظرْ الى عمل القائد على أنه يتمّم مجموعة مهام ويتمتع بمهارات جيدة في التعامل مع الناس. فالقادة يلعبون دور المثال الأعلى الذي يجسّد فلسفة الشركة وطريقة القيام بالعمل.



على القائد الجيد أن يفهم العمل اليومي بأدق تفاصيله مما يخوله أن يكون معلم الفلسفة الخاصة بشركتك.



10 ـ اخلق ثقافة مؤسّساتية قوية ومستقرّة



كوّن في الشركة قيما ومعتقدات مشاطرة ومعيشة لفترة تمتد على سنوات عديدة. 



الجأ الى فرق العمل ذات الوظائف المتقاطعة بغية تحسين النوعية والانتاجية وتعزيز التدفق من خلال حل المشاكل التقنية الصعبة. 



ابذل جهداً مستمراً لتعليم الافراد كيفية العمل معاً كفريق عمل هادف الى الغايات المشتركة. فالعمل ضمن جماعة أو فريق مسألة من الضروري تعلمها.



11 ـ احترم شركاءك ومموّنيك الموسعة من خلال مساعدتهم على التحسن



احترم شركاءك وممونيك وعاملهم على أنهم امتداد لمؤسّستك.



شجّع شركاءك الخارجيين لكي ينموا ويتطوروا فهذا يظهر مدى تقديرك لهم. وحدد أهدافا مشوّقة تتحدّاهم وساعد شركاءك على تحقيقها. 



12 ـ تحرّك وتحقّق بنفسك لتفهم بعمق وضع عملياتك «غينشي غينبوتسو»GENCHI GENBUTSU 



عالج المشاكل وحسن الاعمال من خلال قصد المصدر ومن خلال مراقبة المعطيات والتأكد منها شخصياً عوضاً عن التنظيرعلى قاعدة ما ينقله لك الآخرون أو شاشة الكمبيوتر.



13 ـ اتّخذ قرارك بتروّ وبالتوافق مع الآخرين لكن اعملْ على تنفيذه بسرعة



لا تختر اتجاهاً واحداً ولا تسر في ذلك الدرب قبل أن تأخذ جميع الخيارات بعين الاعتبار. 



استعمل مبدأ «نيماواشي» NEMAWASHI فهي عملية مناقشة المشاكل والحلول المحتملة مع كل الاشخاص الذين يتأثرون بها، وذلك لجمع أفكارهم والحصول على موافقتهم للمضي قدما. ان عملية التوافق هذه، حتى ولو كانت تستهلك الوقت، فإنها تساعد على توسيع نطاق البحث عن الحلول وما أن يتمّ اتخاذ القرار حتى تكون الساحة معدة للتنفيذ السريع. 



14 ـ تحوّل الى منظمة تعلّمية من خلال التفكير الدؤوب «هانسي»HANSEI والتحسين المستمر «كايزن»KAIZEN 



استعمل «الهانسي» أي التفكير بالركائز الرئيسية وبعد الانتهاء من مشروع ما لتحديد كل مواطن الضعف فيه. ضع إجراءات مضادة لتجنب الوقوع في المشاكل نفسها ثانية.



صمّم عمليات تكاد لا تتطلب جردة. وهذا سيجعل الوقت والموارد المهدورة مرئية من الجميع. وما أن يتمّ الكشف عن موضوع الهدر، اطلب من المستخدمين استعمال عملية تحسين مستمرة تؤدي الى الغائه.



احمِ قاعدة المعرفة التنظيمية من خلال تطوير نظام موارد بشرية مستقرّة وترقيات بطيئة وتعاقب حذر.



قوّة تويوتا من خلال الأرقام



ـ كانت رسملة تويوتا في السوق (أي مجموع قيمة أسهم الشركة ) تناهز 105 مليارا دولار في عام 2003، أي نسبة أعلى من مجموع رسملة فورد وجنرال موتورز وكرايزلر.



ـ كما ان عائدات موجوداتها تبلغ 8 أضعاف أكثر من المعدل في قطاع السيارات 



ـ لقد حققت تويوتا ارباحاً سنوية على مدى السنوات الخمس والعشرين الفائتة كما أنها تملك بين 20و30 مليار دولار نقداً في خزنتها وذلك على قاعدة مستمرة.



ـ تويوتا هي صانع السيارات الاول في اليابان وروسيا والثالث في شمال أميركا.



ـ 2،1مليون سيارة من أصل 1.8 مليون سيارة تويوتا/ لكسوس مباعة في أميركا الشمالية هي مصنعة في أميركا الشمالية، في وقت يقفل الصانعون الاميركيون مصانعهم ويقلصون قدراتهم الانتاجية وينقلون مصانعهم الى الخارج



ـ أدخلت لكسوس الى السوق سنة 1989 وفاقت مبيعاتها سنة 2002 مبيعات بي إم دبليو وكاديلاك ومرسيدس بنز في الولايات المتحدة وذلك للسنة الثالثة على التوالي. 



ـ لدى تويوتا أسرع عملية تطوير انتاجي في العالم. فالسيارات والشاحنات الجديدة تحتاج لاثني عشر شهراً وربما أقل للتصميم فيما يحتاج المنافسون الى مدة تتراوح بين سنتين و ثلاث سنوات.



ـ تعتبر تويوتا مرجعًا benchmark لنظرائها ومنافسيها في العالم لناحية النوعية والانتاجية العالية والتصنيع السريع والمرونة.



ـ وفقاً لمجلةConsumer Reports تقارير المستهلك وهي مجلة رائدة تتوجه الى شراة السيارات، 15 من أصل 38 سيارة من السيارات التي استحوذت على ثقة المستهلكين هي من صنع تويوتا / لكسوس وذلك على مدى السنوات السبع الماضية.



طبّق نظام تويوتا في شركتك 



«نظام تويوتا» هو درس ورؤيا يمكن أن تعتمدها أي منظمة تريد أن تكون ناجحة على المدى الطويل. وهذا يتطلب تفكيراً واستمرارية في القيادة ووضع الأساسات التي من شأنها تحويل ثقافة المؤسّسة بشكل جذري. فما الذي تحتاج معرفته بشأن تغيير ثقافة شركتك؟ 



1 ـ ابدأ من القمّة، فقد يتطلب الأمر هزّة على مستوى القيادة التنفيذية.

2 ـ اجعل الجميع من الادنى الى الاعلى يشاركونك في العملية.

3 ـ استخدم مديرين وسطاء كعملاء تغيير.

4 ـ يحتاج الأمر إلى الوقت لتنمية أشخاص يفهمون فعلاً فلسفة الشركة ويعيشونها.



على كافة الشركات الصناعية والتجارية التي تريد النجاح على المدى الطويل أن تصبح مؤسسات للتعلّم. فتويوتا هي واحدة من أفضل النماذج في العالم وهي قادرة على تأمين الوحي والاقتراحات حول كيف يمكن الجمع بالشكل الصحيح بين الفلسفة والعمل والناس وحل المشاكل من أجل خلق مؤسسة للتعلم.



أسرع عملية تطوير إنتاجي في العالم:

12 شهرا مقابل 24 و36 للمنافسين



النقاط الرئيسية



تويوتا هي الشركة الصانعة للسيارات الأوفر ربحاً في العالم وسلاحها السري هو «نظام تويوتا الانتاجي» Toyota Production System TPS المعروف أيضًا «بمبدأ اللين»Lean وهو مقاربة ثورية في معالجة العمليات اخترعتها الشركة في الخمسينات ومضت عقود من العمل على اتقانها. وتحاول شركات حول العالم اليوم محاكاة نجاح تويوتا الرائع من خلال العمل على تطبيق نظام الشركة الجذري لتسريع العمليات وتقليص حجم الهدر وتحسين النوعية.



أمضى جيفري لايكر 20 سنة على دراسة تويوتا ومنح إمكانية وصول لا سابق لها لمديري تويوتا التنفيذيين ومستخدميها ومصانعها. وفيما هو يفصّل ثقافة الشركة والعمليات والموظّفين، يزوّد لايكر القرّاء بنموذج اداري، قائم على 14 مبدأ تأسيسيا تقف وراء العظمة المستدامة لصانع السيارات. كما يكشف عن كيفية خلق تويوتا للبيئة المثالية لتطبيق تقنيات «لين» lean وأدواتها وذلك من خلال:



> رعاية جو من التحسين والتعلّم الدائمين.

> إزالة التكاليف الضخمة التي تتكبدها بســـبب هدر الوقت والموارد.

> تحــسين النوعــية في أنظمة العمل. 

> تهيئة القادة من داخل الشركة عوضاً عن استخدامهم من خارجها. 

> تعليم الموظفين ليصبحوا قادرين على حل المشاكل.

> زيادة سرعة أي عملية داخل الشركة. 



المؤلف:



جيفري ك. لايـــكر، حائز على دكتوراه، وهو استاذ في الهندسة الصناعية والتشغيلية في جامعة ميتشــــيغان وهو رئيس «أوبتيبرايز» وهي شركة استشارية فــي مجــال إدارة «اللين».



للتوسّع في القراءة



ـ تفكير «اللين»: إلغ الهدر واخلق الثروة في شركتك LEAN THINKING: BANISH WASTE AND CREATE WEALTH IN YOUR CORPORATION) جيمس ووماك ودانيال جفنز 

ـ «بريوس» الذي هز العالم THE PRIUS THAT SHOOK THE WORLD، هيديشي إيتازاكي 

ـ تطوير المنتج العالي الأداء، HIGH PERFORMANCE PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT جيمس مورغان.

ـ جذور «اللين»: أصول «كايزن»، THE ROOTS OF LEAN: THE ORIGIN OF KAIZEN) جيم هانتزنغر.



الاسطورة مقابل الواقع لدى نظام تويوتا الانتاجي TPS



الاسطورة



ما ليس عليه نظام تويوتا الانتاجيTPS

ـ وصفة ملموسة للنجاح 

ـ مشروع أو برنامج إداري

ـ مجموعة من الادوات الجاهزة للتنفيذ

ـ مجموعة خاصة للأقسام الانتاجية فقط

ـ قابلة للتنفيذ في المدى القصير أو المتوسط.



الواقع



ما هو عليه نظام تويوتا الانتاجي TPS

ـ طريقة تفكير متماسكة 

ـ فلسفة إدارية كاملة 

ـ تركيز على إرضاء الزبون بالشكل التام 

ـ بيئة من العمل الجماعي والتحسين 

ـ بحث مستمرّ عن أسلوب أفضل 

ـ جودة ملازمة للعمليات

ـ مركز عمل منظم ومرتب 

ـ تطوري 



الرسم البياني لبيت «نظام تويوتا الانتاجي» TPS (رقم 1)

أفضل نوعية ـ أدنى كلفة ـ أفضل سلامة ـ أخلاقيات عالية 

من خلال تقصير الوقت الانتاجي عبر إلغاء الهدر



في الوقت المناسب



Just-in-time

الجزء المناسب، الكمية المناسبة،الوقت المناسب



«تاكت» ( مقياس) تخطيط الوقت



التدفق المستمر



نظام «السحب»



التبديل السريع



لوجستيات مدموجة



الموظفون والعمل المشترك 



الاختيار



الاهداف المشتركة



صنع القرارات بالتوافق



التدريب المتبادل



التحسن المستمر



تخفيض الهدر



اذهب وانظر بنفسك 



تحليل بواسطة خمسة اسئلة



تبدأ بـ لماذا ؟



حل المشاكل 



«جيدوكا» jidoka



جعل المشاكل مرئية



توقف أوتوماتيكي



"أندون"



التفريق بين الانسان والآلة



تصحيح الأخطاء



مراقبة النوعية داخل المحطة



معالجة المشاكل من جذورها



تسوية العمليات ( هيجونكا)



عمليات مستقرة وموحدة القياس



الادارة المرئية



فلسفة تويوتا


----------



## اياد الكوز (13 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم اخواني على هذه المواضيع المفيدة
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (24 يونيو 2007)

Good Job shibani


----------



## eng.alkurd (24 يونيو 2007)

بجد الموضوع أكثر من رائع ومشكووووووووووووووووور كتير على الكنز


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخ نظامي و اخ شيباني على الافادة الرائعة و يا ريت يتم تحميل الكتاب


----------



## Shibani (10 يوليو 2007)

تكرم أخي صناعي 1 سأحمل الكتاب بأسرع ما يمكن حتي تعم الفائدة ويستفيد الجميع


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الأخوة المساهمين


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (11 يوليو 2007)

but where is the Book ? !!


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

*get the Toyota Way Book*

ياجماعة لم أستطيع رفع الكتاب في المنتدي فشلت العملية عد مرات لا أعرف السبب. فقمت برفع الكتاب علي الشبكة.
يمكنكم التحميل من هذا الرابط: 

http://download.yousendit.com/C5E8BE5967F95C3E


أو

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=C5E8BE5967F95C3E



أسم الملف: Toyota Way
الحجم: 3.392 ميكابايت
يحتوي الكتاب علي حوالي 365 صفحة وهو يشرح سر نجاح تويوتا بقضل تطبيقها للنظام TPS


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

الرابط أعلاه متاح لسبعة أيام فقط من اليوم 14.07.2007 فعلي من ينزل الكتاب التكرم بمحاولة رفعه في المنتدي لكي يصبح متاح في أي وقت لتعم الفائدة.

ودمتم أخوه طيبين


----------



## صناعي1 (14 يوليو 2007)

تم التحميل، شكرا لك


----------



## احمد 77 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة ,شكرا للجميع


----------

